# Yamaha 700 grizzly & 5'6" boss vplow??



## HadiCoop (Aug 1, 2016)

Ok, so I've been doing a bit of thinking. My main prospects will be residential customers, so instead of throwing a blade on my 1500 silverado and potentially killing my truck I'm thinking about an atv with the new boss vplow. I could drive all over town with it and get into some pretty tight areas also. I would have it blue plated of course. I'm kind of concerned about the 245lbs of weight hanging off the front of an atv though. I'm sure it can probably handle it, especially a 700 grizzly. Just wondering what your guys thoughts are on this!
Appreciate any help or info guys!
Thanks!


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Don't mean to be a dick, but I think you're already late to the game. You don't have your equipment yet, and you don't have any customers locked into contracts already. I think you could pick up a few before the snow flies, but not enough to make it profitable. It's your money though, so do what you want.


----------



## HadiCoop (Aug 1, 2016)

hahaha! you are a dick! now, im not trying to be a dick or anything but how the hell would you know what equipment i have and whether or not i have clients locked in to contracts? really, please explain to me. i simply asked for advice on that setup...and thats all. if you dont have any advice to give on that setup then dont bother saying anything.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Because YOU said "my prospects", not your customers. And you also said you could buy a blade for your truck, or buy an ATV, implying you don't have any equipment yet. Talk to anybody who's in the snow removal business, and by this time of the year, they already have 70%+ of their snow contracts signed for the year. I think you'd be better off to stick with your paper route since you aren't ready for snow removal.


----------



## HadiCoop (Aug 1, 2016)

So before Harleyjeff turns this thread into a worthless pile and a waste of time, does anybody have any advice on an atv & plow setup? My other option would be to put a blower on the front and maybe a little back drag. Blowers are quite slow though, but at least I would be able to put the snow where I want it. Thanks guys


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Are all of your costumers right next to one another?

ho ya you don't know.

do you want to trailer a atv all over town, load it up strap in down, un strap it, unload it over and over....
d you want to sit out in the blowing snow, get covered in snow, then get into a warm truck.
sounds nice, when in reality is will be a wet cold mess.

and you still need to contact your Insurance agent.
set up a LLC
solicit enough customers to make a profit +. 
and sign up said customers.(do you have a contract, pricing, per push or seasonal?

Time is a wasting.

a lot of contracts start in OCT.

goodluck.

ID get a plow for the truck.


ps what is your plan for when you get sick of your equipment breaks down?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

All valid points Farmer. Of which, I'm sure you won't get any answers.


----------



## HadiCoop (Aug 1, 2016)

Yea they are all valid points. But I'm only asking about what guys think about an atv set up. Not about the cold wet weather, not about contracts, not about insurance, not about myself getting sick etc. if I wanted advice on those topics I would've asked on those topics. It's a simple question really, just looking for advice from anybody with an atv with plow or blower setup.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I told you what I thought about it,
Just as you asked.

It looks like I'm not in favor of it....

All you asked for was /is an opinion
And you got that and more, all for
Free.

Jmo, but,,,,
It seems like you're still in the dreaming phase of planing.

You'll be set for next year at this rate


----------



## HadiCoop (Aug 1, 2016)

You guys are wasting my time and your own. I'll get answers elsewhere...


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

[QUOTE="

You'll be set for next year at this rate[/QUOTE]

Yup. Exactly what I stated earlier. Know it all who just wants you to confirm his "plan" if you want to call it that. Doesn't care about contracts or insurance. Another pro that's going to go out there and show the World. Why bother asking for advice then? And now we're wasting his time. See ya, don't let the door hit ya........


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

ATV's are better suited for sidewalks and homeowners clearing their own driveways. They struggle with compacted snow, don't back drag worth a crap and you're exposed to the weather. If you're looking for something other than a pickup/plow set up consider a UTV with a cab/heat. They do better than a ATV but still have many of the shortcomings as the ATV, just not as bad.
I lot of guys run 1/2t pickups for plowing and don't have many issues as long as they don't beat on them.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

HadiCoop said:


> Just wondering what your guys thoughts are on this!
> Appreciate any help or info guys!
> Thanks!


your welcome


----------



## HadiCoop (Aug 1, 2016)

Thanks for some insight buff! I don't mind being exposed to the weather, but a cab would be nice. 

Do they struggle with compacted snow using a blower attachment? I'm guessing it'll be tough moving compacted snow with a plow forsure.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

I have no experience with a blower on a ATV or UTV. I would have to think besides being slower on the job site you're also limited to groundspeed traveling from site to site.
The only way to deal with hard pack is with weight and down pressure.
Anything you come across for a ATV / UTV will be on the lighter side, ideally a back blade with down pressure would be the best route to go for hardpack but even then the amount a pressure is limited to the weight of the vehicle and hydro unit.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

salt, is used to combat packed snow.

salt first, this relives the bond the snow has with the surface your trying to clear.


someone getting into the business should already know this.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

SnoFarmer said:


> salt, is used to combat packed snow.
> 
> salt first, this relives the bond the snow has with the surface your trying to clear.


Yes you are correct..... removing as mulch as you can mechanically helps the salt work faster and less is needed.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Bottom line, there is only so much time in a day to service your clients.
a atv is to slow.
The amount you will need to charge to cover your cost (insurance etc etc) to make a living will price you right out of the market.
you'll never retire at 53yr....

This line of thought is a boondoggle.

Go back to using up your old truck.



ps Remember you're Just wondering what our thoughts are on this!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

BUFF said:


> Yes you are correct..... removing as mulch as you can mechanically helps the salt work faster and less is needed.


i agree.
A truck and plow would do that better while carrying the salt you need in the back.

Pluss with a truck and plow there could be less hard pack to scrape up and it will scrape it up easier.

whit a wheeler he is behind the 8ball from the getgo.

and further down the rabbit hole we go.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

If your truly asking for advice on this you got. +1 on the comments above. I have friends that have blades on their ATV's. They suck. If the snow is wet you can barely go a pass on a typical driveway with just an inch or two of snow on the ground. They are so light that once you fill the blade up with snow the blade starts to lift up. If you angle it which is usually manual by pulling a pin turning the blade and then inserting the pin then they work ok for walks as long as there is only an inch or two of snow. I can't imagine going out and selling snow removal with an ATV, maybe just a supplemental piece of equipment to help out a sidewalk crew or something but I would lease a skid steer for the season before paying to put a plow on an ATV.


----------



## brandonh98 (Oct 30, 2016)

If you looking for a good plow for a grizzly go with a 60" warn provantage. Anything bigger than that would almost certainly be too heavy. Get some weight on the back of the ATV as well.


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

Plowing with an atv is perfect in the right place. Driveways arent one of them.
We use a honda rincon (huge machine) with a 50" blade and nice little cab that gives pretty good protection and we actually got it off amazon. Anyway, for plowing long runs of walks where the blade is on an angle, and you just drive...saves a TON of time and labour shovelling or blowing but....doing drives and back and forth ...no way. There are some decent deals on Kubota rtvs with blades or even better a decent plow on your truck is the right machine for drives. No way would i ever get a blower on an atv...that is homeowner type toy. Another option is a small used tractor with a power angle blade, not super fast but narrow enough to do walks, and can move down the road at 10mph and can have a tiller, or mower or something useful on the back in the summer. Good luck


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

brandonh98 said:


> If you looking for a good plow for a grizzly go with a 60" warn provantage. Anything bigger than that would almost certainly be too heavy. Get some weight on the back of the ATV as well.


I have that plow on my griz, my son runs it and it's held up pretty good.


----------



## HadiCoop (Aug 1, 2016)

Thanks for the help guys! Much appreciated, but I've purchased a 32" commercial pro Ariens snowthrower. Thanks again!


----------

